# Recovering -- Reroofing over existing?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Question 1.

Does anyone have any experience with roof-over or reroofing over existing composition shingle roof? It appears to be an options in my parent's home since their roof is sound, load structure in good shape, it only has one layer of existing and majority is sound. Appears that they will save at least $1200 vs. the complete tear-out. Does anyone have any experience with this type of project or insight as to its overall effectiveness? No existing moisture locking or other problems seem to exist. There are some areas due to storm that will need to be patched and also general overall ~10 year color fade, other than that it appears a likely candidate. Let me know on this.

Thanks!
Andy

:friends:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have done it both way Andy. As long as the existing roof is one layer you can do it. Roofing over 2 layers is just too much weight. It is a LOT of work to remove an existing roof. My old house, I did this. 43 squares! Came to almost 19,000 lbs. by the dump scales when I hauled it to the dump. Before you roof over, you should be sure there are no panels of roof sheathing that are soft, warped, sagging, or rotted. I good look from under the roof in the attic can give you an idea of this issue. If all looks good, I would go ahead and roof over the old existing.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It should be ok to roof over, but BE SURE to do as Chief said. Also - pay attention to how far apart the rafters are and if they are 2x4 or 2x6. If they are farther apart than 16" on center and 2x4, it is not recommended. Also - do you have sheet sheathing (plywood) or slat (1x8), or OSB. You don't have snow loads to worry about, but shingles do add weight. If you have 2x4 rafters and 16" on center, go for it. If they are 2x4 and 20" or more OC, then it would be iffy. If you have OSB sheathing, forget it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good recommendations. I will look into the rafter size and spacing Fordfarm....and thanks so much Chief for your insight..WOW that is a huge roof...this roof is only about 20-21 squares...:ride:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Are you planning on putting down another layer of felt prior to laying the new shingles? also are you planning on replacing drip edge? Don't know what is recommended for your area but up here thats what I have seen on roof over jobs.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep...another moisture barrier layer and replacing drip edge. Those were my plans! I am going to check on the spacing of the rafters tomorrow and will report back!!

:thumbsup:


----------

